# Where to move in Australia from the US.



## Benje (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi, Im from the US and im interested in moving to Australia. Id like somewhere that's secluded but is still easy to get to a small town.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Benje said:


> Hi, Im from the US and im interested in moving to Australia. Id like somewhere that's secluded but is still easy to get to a small town.


Australia is a paradise for you......
Lots of places all over the country that are secluded and remote from a small town.

I would suggest you narrow down the choice by temperature zone....
Cold, temperate, tropical or equatorial....?

But, most places that are secluded and easy to access a small town have little work prospects if you need to work.
If you are retired then no problem.....

Hope this helps....Good luck


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

A big city like Perth is my recommendation..


----------



## StaceyLynn (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you for the recommendations! I can't wait to visit!


----------



## Liz Ward (Sep 3, 2013)

Melbourne just won the world's most liveable city for the third year in a row so that says something : )


----------

